

Say welcome to the Redis 2.6 branch - tilt
https://github.com/antirez/redis/tree/2.6

======
antirez
p.s. this does not mean 2.6 is stable ;) But we are moving forward. RC1 before
30th of March (probably much earlier), and every new development will not
target "unstable" again (2.9.x version), while 2.6 will only get fixes and
small features that will not impact stability.

~~~
dguaraglia
Is there a roadmap for this release? I think it'd would be useful to link it
somewhere in the readme or here (I'm sure people will vote you up to the top
of the thread).

Keep up the great work!

~~~
phinze
Looks like there are release notes available here:

<https://github.com/antirez/redis/blob/2.6/00-RELEASENOTES>

And there's a 2.6 milestone here:

[https://github.com/antirez/redis/issues?milestone=1&stat...](https://github.com/antirez/redis/issues?milestone=1&state=open)

------
dmmalam
Any chance of del taking a pattern happening in this or the next release?

